# كورسات مختلفة في الجيوفيزياء



## jabbar_k74 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء ....... تحية للجميع 
وجدت هذا الموقع ...... اللي بيعطي كورسات مختلفة في مباديء الجيوفيزياء ارجو الاستفادة من الجميع .



http://www-ig.unil.ch/cours/index.htm

عند الدخول الى الصفحة الرئيسية يتم اختيار اللغة المناسبة (انكليزي - فرنسي - اسباني ) 
محتوى الصفحة باللغة الانكليزية .....


----------



## GeoOo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

* بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## geoghallab (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك ا**لله فيك يا اخى*


----------



## الدياسطى (22 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا اخى*​


----------



## دكتور احمد جمال (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ramzydj (12 ديسمبر 2010)

merci bcp ;;;;;


----------

